# rig's friday night



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

well friday after work me ray(konz) mark (need2fish) and walt k. climbed aboard capt. rog monkey boat (24 world cat twin 150 honda's )for a tuna trip to the rig's. we were running a little late didn't get all the bait we wanted off the bouys but enough. as we headed southwest the seas calmby the time we got their around 11:00 pm it was flat awesome. their were four other boats their no one was really catching. so we started i drop down a butterfly jig and whamm it's on blackfin alright! lets try that again whamm man they like that jig. i only had three jigs with me and lost all three but put five blackfins in the boat. the other guys were hitting them to walt got one on a live hardtail free line and lost a few of his jigs to! ray was having a thought time until later on that night by morning he was doing fine. mark was putting them in the boat to. one by one we took turns taking naps and fishing. we didn't get any yellowfins we lost a couple of blackfins to cuda's by lite we had 25 to 30 blackfins in the boat. rog got a couple on top water plug. i gave that a try at got one that night but at first lite they were slamming that plug. almost every cast fish on man i love to see that hit on a top water plug awesome. blackfin are a lot of fun. well no yellow fin so off we went to find some aj's and grouper before we head home. walt got a nice one 29# on a hard tail. mark and ray put some almaco's in the boat everything else was short. s*cks to reel up a fish form 350 feet and it falls a few inches short. rog jigged up a nice scamp. and we were still losing jigs to king's and cudas. but i caught one of those fish stealing b*stards.










real nice one thought i had a legal jack on but noooo! owell he is shark bait for next weekend turny! here is walt's aj nice fish!










well the weather starting to blow and the seas were building and we were having problems with the bottom machine. so we decided to call it a weekend and head home. was a great trip had a blast still looking for my first yellow fin maybe next time! here are some more pics of the trip enjoy! fish on!!!!



















blackfins love reese's pieces yum yum!










walt decided he would share this one with the cuba and gave him the back half!



















ray watching capt. rog clean the tuna. the man is good with a knife!we all went home with plenty for tuna. had a awesome time , nothing better than catching fish with your friends thank you rog for another great trip! looking forward to the next time. fish on!!!

scot


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is one healthy barracuda in that first pic! They must be getting plenty of tuna to chow down on. Those blackfins are great when they are bled out and iced down. That has to be a blast getting into them like that. Great report and pics.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

no kidding...that cuda is a beast!



great report


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool post and pics, looks like tuna for dinner!

Thanks, Skip


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that was a great trip! Thanks Roger - it was awesome - you are one fish killing machine. Great pic of you and the cuda Scott. Freezer's well stocked - now just gotta rest up to try and silence trash talking Ray next weekend oke.


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

That is a jurassic sized cuda. Great report.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It was an awesome trip. I learned a ton from Capt. Roger. A new way to snell a hook, how to bottom fish the right way, how to work top water plugs for tuna.......and much more. That guy is a pro with a blade btw.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

looks like ya'll had fun Ray

what time is dinner


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

That is awesome, I hope you catch a yellowfin next time out. Im surprized you didnt hook up any wahoo.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great post scot.:clap:clap never a bad trip with capt'n rog at the helm. i'm still working the sorness out fromlast weekend.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Another great trip with Rog'!! Congratulations to all.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

congrats to capt. and crew. I can smell all that fish from here.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job guys!!!!! Dang thats badd ass....Black fin tunas yummy!

Konz...please tell me you froze tuna carcasses and scraps for teh tourney??? Please!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds like you all had a great trip! I'm jealous!!!:clap:clap


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i second that im jealous as well. great report:bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report, sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, great report, way to go guys.:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch. Do the blackfin tuna make good sushi/sashimi?


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to go Ray!! I was wondering how the trip turned out.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Another great trip! Congratulations.


----------

